# Prints from Mpix



## Kerbouchard

So, I decided to get off my bottom and start using Mpix for my prints.  Figured a good place to start would be to order their paper sample kit and their calibration kit.  Ordered the calibration kit for $3.00, shipping at 5.95.  Submitted my order, noticed I didn't add the paper sample kit..doh.  E-mailed customer service to see if I could get it added so I would not have to pay another 5.95 shipping.  

No luck, it had already been packaged, but their awesome customer service stepped in...they said they would just send me one as a courtesy.  You don't see that too often anymore.  So, you can add my vote to the tally of Mpix having amazing customer service.

In any case, got the paper sample kit, and honestly, I'm not all that impressed.  Sitting at my desk now and putting their sample kit(Kodak Endura) up against my costco prints(Fuji Crystal Archive), well, I simply prefer the Costco.

I guess I expected to be blown away by the difference.  What am I missing?


----------



## Kerbouchard

No opinions?  I knew I should have put this in the beginners forum.


----------



## MissCream

I haven't tried them yet because shipping to my house is $30!!!!!  I also prefer Costco over the local printing labs in my area


----------



## dnavarrojr

I don't have a CostCo, but the local Sams Club, Wal-Mart and Walgreens are inconsistent with their photo processing quality.  Good paper is only small part of the process, it also has to do with quality ink, regular color calibration, coating, etc...  I only use MPIX when they have a good sale because their prices are a tad high compared to a couple other sites I use, but I have found their print quality to be consistently great (4 out of 5).  Their customer services has always been great and they have gone out of their way to support my local camera clubs with special discounts, special offers, etc...

When MPIX isn't having a good sale, I tend to use NationsPhotoLab for 90% of my prints.  Their quality is great and their prices are really good with a huge selection of products.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I have not used Costco but have used Mpix. Any thoughts that it might be a good idea to do a side-by-side for both Mpix and Costco?


----------



## IgsEMT

Paper is only half the battle. 
If I used Costco for my prints my clients... I wouldn't have any clients.


----------



## Kerbouchard

IgsEMT said:


> Paper is only half the battle.
> If I used Costco for my prints my clients... I wouldn't have any clients.



Care to elaborate?  Nothing on the prints say Costco.  You have custom text on the back plus a watermark of sorts that says "Fuji Color Crystal Archive".  If the print quality is comparable or better, why wouldn't you have any clients?  Unless you depend on a lab tech's retouching your photos, I guess I don't see the issue.

Honestly, I didn't start this thread to bash MPIX.  Like I said, I was incredibly happy with their customer service.  Perhaps, I just have a better than normal Costco.


----------



## IgsEMT

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate?  Nothing on the prints say Costco.  You have custom text on the back plus a watermark of sorts that says "Fuji Color Crystal Archive".  If the print quality is comparable or better, why wouldn't you have any clients?  Unless you depend on a lab tech's retouching your photos, I guess I don't see the issue.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't start this thread to bash MPIX.  Like I said, I was incredibly happy with their customer service.  Perhaps, I just have a better than normal Costco.



With pleasure.
Costco printing is done by techs who press buttons without any needed adjustments. As a film habit, I often underexpose by 1/3-1/2 stop and it need to be adjusted in print - something that my local costcos don't do or even know how to do. 2) WB needs to be adjusted as well to the printer and again my locals don't know what that means. 
My printing location depends on #1 quality and #2 price. I rather pay more per print and provide better quality then make more profit per print. 99% of prints hanging my wall are from my labs and the other 1% are 4x6 I printed on home printer. 
If u r lucky that ur Costco produces adequate results - U R LUCKY.  I have plenty more examples of what pro labs can do that local joints are clueless of , if us like to know, please pm me 
Good Luck.


----------



## Kerbouchard

So, I'm gathering that you have some sort of auto-correct turned on when you are ordering, that you haven't downloaded the printer profiles of the labs you are using, and are, indeed, depending on their techs to do some basic adjustments for you?

I guess I am lucky about the Costco that I have, and when their photo manager goes somewhere else, I will most likely have to find another solution.

In any case, I don't want them, or any other lab, adjusting my exposure or white balance.  Perhaps, that is the only difference.  I prefer to leave 'auto correct' turned off and to have them print what I send them, not their interpretation of what I sent them.  Honestly, I don't think it's fair to criticize a lab because you consistently underexpose photos.

As far as other differences, I would be happy to hear them.  Perhaps I will try a different lab.  I've heard great things about Collages.


----------



## CCericola

Millers/MpixPro/Mpix have a pretty good system. If you calibrate your monitor and you want your prints to look a certain way using Mpix and MpixPro is not problem because they do not color correct. If you want them looked at by a professional and do not have experience with ICC color profiles you can open an account with Millers. Also, because you let Millers do the color correcting any mistakes are on them and they are corrected free of charge. Millers also offers free overnight shipping. So the Millers family of printers is pretty flexible depending on your workflow. Just have some test prints done and see if you like them.


----------



## IgsEMT

No, no auto correct. 
Here's the the story, I'm shooting with nikon, editing on hp, image r being viewed on w/e brand name monitor in the lab and printed on w/e brand name printer - all different softwares. I can calibrate till I turn blue and won't get close to techs in the labs do to final adjustments. For example printing on metallic paper vs luster requires me to use different profiles - reality is I dot have time to do that. For me productivity is important: once I shoot the job I need to spend the least amount of time editing it, get client back in studio and make the order. About a year ago I shot a wedding for family member, gave him high res disk upfront. Shmuck went to Costco for proofing 1) they printed without my release 2) prints look HORRIBLE (from color to exposure to contrast all w/o consistency) and these were images that were ready to print (if I were to send these to any of my labs I would make sure that no adjustment is needed). Sometimes u get lucky with consumer labs and seems like in ur situation that is the case, for me I need consistency and no bs. I use 6 different labs all depends on the task. Using one for everything, for me, bit me in the ass back in film-days and I ended up loosing $ on that job.


----------



## IgsEMT

CCericola said:
			
		

> Millers/MpixPro/Mpix have a pretty good system. If you calibrate your monitor and you want your prints to look a certain way using Mpix and MpixPro is not problem because they do not color correct. If you want them looked at by a professional and do not have experience with ICC color profiles you can open an account with Millers. Also, because you let Millers do the color correcting any mistakes are on them and they are corrected free of charge. Millers also offers free overnight shipping. So the Millers family of printers is pretty flexible depending on your workflow. Just have some test prints done and see if you like them.



CC, since u mentioned millers 
I had a newcomer with me and while he was shooting rapid-fire his flash didnt recycle fast enough. Shot was important and luckily he was shooting raw - but even pushing it 2.5 stops it still looked like crap and I didn't think that anything larger then 4x6 would look decent. I sent it to Millers for 8x10 and was blown away but what they did. I wouldn't print larger but their techs did a great job.


----------



## Kerbouchard

I'm confused.  Millers and Mpix are the same lab.  Exact same quality.  Exact same techs.  Exact same gear.  Their FAQ and website says the same thing.  I'm curious as to why some of you think they are different.  As far as Mpix and color correction, they perform color correction on every print unless you specifically ask them not to, and then you have to acknowledge a T&C that they won't reprint it if you don't like it.

I think I am starting to understand this a bit.  All of these companies have very expensive and very good printers.  Assuming the maintenance is done properly, they should all output equal results, as long as you aren't depending on their employees fixing your photos.  

I appreciate your guys input.  It has been invaluable.


----------



## KmH

Kodak and Fuji films looked different too.

Fuji Color Crystal Archive paper is the main name of a range of Fuji papers. Fujifilm USA | Fujicolor Crystal Archive Preferred Paper : Overview
Is your Costco using chromogenic printing machines or inkjet printing machines?

Miller's and Mpix do not use the same gear acoss the board. Miller's has products, sizes, and processes that are not available to Mpix customers.

Mpix is the consumer lab products (prices, shipping cost and terms, etc) at Miller's. There is also MpixPro.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Is there a consusus then on where the best prints can be made? If we all do our own prep work is there one house over another that *should* yield the best results on paper because of their paper or machinery?


----------



## CCericola

Kerbouchard said:


> I'm confused.  Millers and Mpix are the same lab.  Exact same quality.  Exact same techs.  Exact same gear.



Nope, each subsidiary is in a different state, different employees, different equipment. Different machines for different purposes. As far as quality I would say each of their subsidiaries work hard to make sure they live up to Bill's very high standards.


----------



## IgsEMT

we were Just talking about it ....
a client of mine bought a disk of their session and called me last night. He went to Costco to print 4x6 and couldn't figure out y his look different then what he printed through me. THEN his wife went to walgreens and reprinted the whole set and Those Look different all together. NOW they are calling me to find out what the problem was.


----------



## Kerbouchard

I wasn't really implying that a client could take a CD anywhere and get the same prints.  I was more referring to me getting prints, with the printer profiles set, and the proper sharpening for the output without any autocorrect settings applied.  In those conditions, I think Costco actually outperforms Mpix.  Just my .02


IgsEMT said:


> we were Just talking about it ....
> a client of mine bought a disk of their session and called me last night. He went to Costco to print 4x6 and couldn't figure out y his look different then what he printed through me. THEN his wife went to walgreens and reprinted the whole set and Those Look different all together. NOW they are calling me to find out what the problem was.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Well, decided to take a loss on my next order to figure it out.  Ordered the same thing from Costco and Mpix.  Mpix cost 5 times as much, so it wasn't that difficult to justify adding the Costco order for comparison.

For what it's worth, I ordered it on Monday, got the Costco order yesterday, and am still waiting on the MPIX order.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I hope it was worth the wait. Thanks for taking the time to do this, I appreciate it as it might move me to Costco. Anxious to hear how it all turns out.


----------



## camz

For orders that range between the crop size 4x6 and 5x7 we actually use costco as these prints sizes come with our package where we have complete control of delivery. Even with the autocorrect on, I honestly didn't see a difference at the 4x6 or 5x7 size prints we order from them(Maybe because our calibrated monitor does it justice) so we figured there was no advantage to paying MPIX a multiplier expense for the proofs. However if the customer does order a large print, we choose MPIX as prints sometimes go directly to the customer. We prefer to portray and different brand given that situation. The profile that MPIX has from my experience with the auto correct vs no auto correct - even on the larger size prints, didn't really show the difference between tone, sharpness etc...I did see a slight difference on a brighter exposure during my test 4 years ago when auto correct was on...however negligble.

My recommendation is that if you go with Costco, the eye won't really portray any significant difference between a calibrated monitor and print between the two print houses MPIX and Costco...that's coming from someone who has 10/15 vision. 

I did come across an article that may have more valuable up-to-date insight , very high level though so I don't know if there is bias:

snapfish versus shutterfly versus mpix versus costco - hollywood housewife


----------



## camz

Btw...what was the results on your test?


----------



## Kerbouchard

camz said:


> Btw...what was the results on your test?



I'm going to have to do a round two.

For round one, Costco was superior, but I'll take the responsibility for that since I decided to let both 'correct' the image. Figured I would see what the lab guys at Mpix would come up with...turns out, they made it too dark and bumped up the Saturation to garish proportions. I'm wondering if Ken Rockwell got a second job. The Costco prints were perfect.

For round two, I will ensure Ken Rockwell over at Mpix doesn't get to play with the saturation sliders, and will turn the correction 'feature' off.

So, for round 1, the client got the prints from Costco, and the shots from Mpix went in the trash.


----------



## camz

That's some good inputs Kerb.  When you get the chance to post round two I'd be interested to find out results.


----------



## g-fi

I don't have a CostCo around here, so I can't comment on their print quality, but I've tried a wide range of labs and so far no one has impressed me as much as WHCC. FWIW, I don't let any photo lab color correct my images, but I'm a control freak and I'd rather be the one who determines what looks best. WHCC does free paper samples and test prints when you first sign up so you can check your calibration against their prints (again, assuming you control the color correction). Free UPS shipping. You even get a Tootsie Pop with your order (though you can't pick the flavor, I got green apple yesterday. Blech.) or a Blow Pop on occasion. I know, I sound like a paid advertiser, but I've strayed from WHCC when I had to have same day printing, and I regretted it. They use Kodak paper though, so if it's an issue of the paper, that may not persuade you. I prefer the Kodak over the Fuji myself, but I also prefer metallic over lustre, so my opinion can't be trusted lol. Honestly, my issue with big box store printers is that while you may get a few good batches, you're always running the risk that you're going to get a batch done by someone who doesn't know what they're doing or that they won't stay up on their machine maintenance, etc. 

Personally, I don't think the pricing difference between a big box printer like Costco (15c 4x6?) and WHCC (.60-70c 4x6) is enough to really be an issue, but WHCC does do proofing runs for 25c 4x6. I can't comment on the exact comparison between Mpix and others because I don't use Mpix anymore, but overall I would just rather not gamble with my customers prints and big box store printing. Maybe I'm a schmuck for buying into it, but I just feel like WHCC cares more about the quality of my prints overall. *shrug*


----------



## GeorgieGirl

This entire thread has been very informative.


----------



## chadott

CCericola said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused.  Millers and Mpix are the same lab.  Exact same quality.  Exact same techs.  Exact same gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, each subsidiary is in a different state, different employees, different equipment. Different machines for different purposes. As far as quality I would say each of their subsidiaries work hard to make sure they live up to Bill's very high standards.
Click to expand...


Christina, could you tell me what the difference is between mpix and Miller's?  I've used mpix for a long time, and would like to try Miller's (which I have used for albums) for prints as well.  I even downloaded the ordering system and went to upload an order.  But when I saw the price difference...it made me question my decision!  Is Miller's quality that much better than Mpix to justify the price difference - which was roughly double?  I am asking you specifically, since you seem to have used both labs.

And Kerbouchard...I don't have a Costco, so it isn't even an option for me! ;-)


----------



## CCericola

I priced it out once. It comes out to be about the same price. Even though Millers is 2x the cost, you get color correction and free overnight shipping. With Mpix you are paying about the same when you calculate in overnight shipping. 

Color correction is my concern. Even though I calibrate my screen I'm not at the lab to check their machine when new paper is loaded, new chemicals, etc. Anything that can changed the color just a bit. So I let them do it. They know their machines and have much more experience with color correction then I do.

Also, if the color is off they reprint for free so I'm covered if the client decides they don't like the shade of red in their dress (happens all the time with Indian weddings. the shade of red in the bride's clothes is very important) With Millers I can specify that they adjust the color to match a piece of clothing to a PMS color.


----------



## nfp

I agree that the paper quality is just half the battle.  I use Nations Photo Lab.  They are cheaper than MPIX and many others but have great quality and consistency.  I have been very happy with them and they have pretty good specials too.


----------



## BlairWright

I think you will find that Endura paper will last longer. Also, I would not trust Costco to color balance my prints. 

In the US, Shipping from Mpix Pro is only $4.00 per order regardless of order size.. Yes, it's $30.00 in Canada


----------



## chadott

BlairWright said:


> I think you will find that Endura paper will last longer. Also, I would not trust Costco to color balance my prints.
> 
> In the US, Shipping from Mpix Pro is only $4.00 per order regardless of order size.. Yes, it's $30.00 in Canada



Express shipping is only $10.95, and if you place your order on time, often you will get it the next day.  

Christina,  I loaded my order in both carts to compare.  Miller's was $429 and Mpix was $230 (including express shipping.)  I went with Mpix!  

nfp - I've often wondered about Nations Lab.  Maybe I'll have to try them some time.


----------



## spacefuzz

I have printed with mpix and bay photo, the results were ok but not out of this world amazing like I was expecting.  I get twitchy when other people tweak my work though so I print out everything 11x17 and smaller on my own printer.


----------



## CCericola

chadott said:


> Christina,  I loaded my order in both carts to compare.  Miller's was $429 and Mpix was $230 (including express shipping.)  I went with Mpix!



If color correction is not a concern, then by all means go with Mpix. If it is for a client can you afford another $230 if the color is off? I guess it all depends on the job. My personal stuff I use Mpix and Mpixpro, proofs, I use Mpixpro, client orders I use Millers. It's differant for every job.


----------



## chadott

CCericola said:


> If color correction is not a concern, then by all means go with Mpix. If it is for a client can you afford another $230 if the color is off? I guess it all depends on the job. My personal stuff I use Mpix and Mpixpro, proofs, I use Mpixpro, client orders I use Millers. It's differant for every job.



Is Miller's color correction so much better than Mpix?  I mean, worth twice the price.  Unfortunately, our print pricing is based on Mpix pricing, since that is our primary source of prints.  So doubling the cost kind of throws off our (already bleak) profit margin.


----------



## CCericola

Mpix does not offer any color correction. Your pictures are printed as is.


----------



## chadott

CCericola said:


> Mpix does not offer any color correction. Your pictures are printed as is.



That is not true.


----------



## CCericola

chadott said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mpix does not offer any color correction. Your pictures are printed as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected. I just visited mpix new site and their color information was deleted and they do list color correction. I'll have to e-mail Millers to have them explain the difference. I'll keep you posted on what they say.


----------



## chadott

CCericola said:


> chadott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mpix does not offer any color correction. Your pictures are printed as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. I just visited mpix new site and their color information was deleted and they do list color correction. I'll have to e-mail Millers to have them explain the difference. I'll keep you posted on what they say.
Click to expand...


I hope that didn't come across as snippy!!  lol!  I wrote that much and got distracted...and forgot to add more to make it not seem so harsh!

Yes, let me know what you find out!  I'm guessing Miller's does do a better job of correcting, but it's tough for me to justify paying that much more, especially when our clients are used to the quality of mpix prints.  Don't get me wrong, I would switch in a heartbeat if the quality justified the price tag.  It isn't like we search for the cheapest print lab, or that we are trying to "dupe" our clients or anything like that.  We want to provide the best quality we can.  However, we don't charge the highest prices around for our prints, so there has to be a trade off somewhere!  If we pay more, our clients will need to pay more as well, plain and simple.  That's just business.


----------



## CCericola

Oh don't worry, You didn't sound snippy at all. I'll post the e-mail I get back from Millers.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I just ordered two prints from MPIX. I also put them in my print cart on Smugmug. Both not to be re-touched. Will report back.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Well, I'm officially done with Mpix.  Ordered a second set, to be delivered at my work, which I specifically mentioned by use of entering the feaking address into the 'shipping address'.  

Instead they came to my billing address.  Wouldn't normally be a problem, but the prints were for somebody at work to get out as Christmas gifts.  Also would not normally be a problem, except my wife went into labor today and I won't be back at work for several days.  So, now, instead of spending time with my family, I'll have to make a 45 mile round trip into work to drop off the prints.  AND it was after I paid for Next Day Air.  

Completely fed up and done with Mpix.  BTW, and the prints were okay, but not better than Costco and not worth the price.  FWIW, I was impressed with the Metallic prints.  The regular ones were a bit 'bleh'.

Mpix just lost a customer.  Completely, and entirely unexcusable.


----------



## RubyGloom

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> Well, I'm officially done with Mpix.  Ordered a second set, to be delivered at my work, which I specifically mentioned by use of entering the feaking address into the 'shipping address'.
> 
> Instead they came to my billing address.  Wouldn't normally be a problem, but the prints were for somebody at work to get out as Christmas gifts.  Also would not normally be a problem, except my wife went into labor today and I won't be back at work for several days.  So, now, instead of spending time with my family, I'll have to make a 45 mile round trip into work to drop off the prints.  AND it was after I paid for Next Day Air.
> 
> Completely fed up and done with Mpix.  BTW, and the prints were okay, but not better than Costco and not worth the price.  FWIW, I was impressed with the Metallic prints.  The regular ones were a bit 'bleh'.
> 
> Mpix just lost a customer.  Completely, and entirely unexcusable.



Sorry to here you had a bad experience but thanks for sharing, I was considering using them but may re-think. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## willis_927

I am done with Mpix (mpix pro) as well. They sent me a bunch of client chirstmas cards, which got held up in Winnipeg because Mpix did not give them the address inwhich to send the photo cards. I ended up having to call fedex (because the photo cards were so delayed) and then had a 20$ fee because the photos were "Held" by fedex. Not to mention they were supposed to be shipped to my house, and I had to go pick them up myself at fedex to avoid further delays (about a 2 hour drive). 

All in all after a 30$ shipping fee, and a 20$ added fee, I would say I would be lucky to have even broke even on this order. 

I have to say once I got the photos, I was very happy with the quality.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Later today I will have received my 4th and final test and will report back. So far I have the prints from Costco, Mpix, Blue Cube Imaging and the lagger is from Bay. Pretty interting so far....


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Ok here we have it..The same 5 Portrait images, all the same size at 5x7. All jpegs from processed/edited raw files on a Spyder Express3 calibrated monitor:

Costco - Printed on Fujicolor Crystal Archive
Mpix - Printed on Endura Professional Paper
Blue Cube Imaging - Printed on Fujicolor Professional Paper
Smugmug/Bay -  Printed on Endura Professional Paper

Shipping - I paid for expedited shipping for Mpix, Blue Cube and Smugmug/Bay, got all of them on Monday but for Smugmug/Bay that came today. Costco was a pick-up.

Packaging - For the shipped orders Mpix, and Blue Cube packed well in glassine or parchment sleeves and in a shipping box. Smugmug send in a bendable envelope, think fed-ex type, and the envelope was indeed dirty, bent and creased and so are the photos. They are unusable. In the past they have shipped in a round tube, but those photos were larger so that might be the cutoff.

Results -

1. Overall there was a striking difference in color and clarity with a split between Mpix and Costco being dark and soft and Blue Cube and Smugmug/Bay being bright and clear. 

2. Fabric, Hair, Eye ball, Eyelash, jewelry, and other important details were lost in Mpix, Costco and Blue Cube.

3. Flesh tones were dark and oversaturated in order -  Costco, Mpix 

4. Overexposed was Blue Cube. 

5. Smugmug/Bay was the cleanest, sharpest and with the most natual looking skin and contained crisp and clear overall important detail. It was the clear winner.

I have contacted their email help and I can only hope they can get me a replacement set by Saturday as the prints are creased and unusable due to their poor packaging.

I will be happy to asnwer any specific questions anyone may have.


----------



## Rephargotohp

I use Bay directly and the results I have seen are the same. Especially the MPIX Bay Comparison. Going directly to Bay has been great. Do things happen ocasionally. yes as with any company but the CS people are awesome and have even gotten back to me on weekend or even 8PM at night. They have taken care of any concern I have. In fact one time one of the production people noticed something wrong with my image ( I had uploaded the wrong image with a glaring problem) and they got ahold of me before it was printed and shipped. I got them the right uploaded and got an amazing print back.

I would agree with Georgie's review


----------



## GeorgieGirl

So 30 minutes later in an email reply received... Smugmug/Bay is reprinting my order for next day delivery. That is the s.... For sure!!!


----------

